# Does anyone else use Donnatal?



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I have been prescribed Donnatal for my spasms. How does everyone rate this medication?


----------



## Liza (Jul 30, 2002)

I was on Donnatyl a few years ago for a short time, but had a very bad allergic reaction to the medication. The barbituate in the medication causes a reaction in some people, but if you've taken it for a week or so and are fine, I'm sure you don't have the problem.


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi jazzynala, I take Donnatal for spasms. I have tried Levsin, Levbid, Liberex with no success. I take Donatal 1/2 hour before meals and before bedtime. Good luck!


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I took it, and I think its great. My favorite of the anti-spas.slacker


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

Jazzy, I also take donnetal. It doesn't make me feel as freaky as levsin and bentyl. I have pretty bad pain so if I take 2 donnetals with motrin, i'm okay.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

I also had Donnatol, I took it for a few weeks but it did not do much for me, Now I am on Nulev it seems to work for now, I have been on 5 different medicines, they all work for a few weeks then stop. Good luck with the Donnatol


----------



## PattyP. (Aug 6, 2002)

I take Donnatol and the results are like a miracle. I to take it 30 minutes before meals.Good Luck everyone!


----------



## PeterBecronis (Aug 26, 2002)

I have also been prescribed Donnatol recently. I feel a lot more calmer with this then the other anit-spasm meds.


----------



## alpha (Jan 3, 2002)

I took Donnatal for 8 months. When I first started it it was like a miracle but slowly I started to have awful attacks in the morning that would last 4 hrs.







I tried taking more Donnatal but it didn't help. I am now on Zelnorm and am doing better.







Good luck!


----------



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

I was about to use the same word - "miracle" - about Donnatal.


> quote:I take Donnatol and the results are like a miracle.


Glad to see that someone else feels the same way. I'm also glad to know that, for those of you for whom Donnatal _isn't_ the miracle product, there are others that _do_ work. Not only am I glad because this means that you've found your own miracle product, but it gives comfort that, should Donnatal ever stop working for me, there are other options available.I have this ongoing fear that my doctor's going to 1) retire or 2) say one day that I can't have another Donnatal prescription. I think that's why I neglect to take it sometimes when I should. I have this inner feeling that I need to be conserving them in case I can't get them anymore.


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, I have IBS-C. Nothing seemed to work. Then I tried donnatal. It really didn't make a difference for a few weeks. Then it started working and I've been on it for 7 years now. All has been well, except the doctors are becoming reluctant to prescribe it.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Donnatal has been a huge factor along w/ Buspar in getting my IBS D under control. Bravo for Donnatal! Check out there website to learn more about Donnatal http://www.donnatal.com/My storyhttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

My new doctor has prescribed Donnatol. He has left it up to me to decide what form to take. Any suggestions? What about side effects? Thanks for any help.Janice


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

Janice, I have taken it on and off for all of my life. My Mom joked the other day when she was looking for something in my purse that I "am again taking the very first medicine I was ever prescribed". I have had tummy troubles since birth and am 37 now. Works pretty ok for me. Definitely better than nothing at all.Jen


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Jen,I've spent most of my life on Elavil and Bentyl and they just aren't doing it right now. The doctor wants me off all other meds before I start the Donatal so this week should really be fun. No meds and big changes at work. Thank you again for your post.Janice


----------

